# Prince Hall Brother Elected SW (South Carolina)



## Blake Bowden (Oct 19, 2009)

by Michael Kilday

From my secretaryâ€™s place in Wolcott Lodge No. 146, Wolcott, I watched our membership file into our annual meeting on December 9, but had no inkling that something historic was about to happen. The regulars had piled in, but the line didnâ€™t stop there. In came four visiting brothers from Friendship Lodge No. 33 in Southington. When Past Grand Master George S. Greytak came through the door, I didnâ€™t know who he was at first, but I could tell from the jewels he was wearing he was somebody important. He was accompanied by Willie Elliott, Worshipful Master of Kellogg Lodge No. 5, Prince Hall Affiliates. Both dignitaries were offered and graciously accepted seats in the East, and I knew something was up. I was unaware of the historic significance of what was about to happen.

When the voting began, it was business as usual. When the vote came up for Senior Warden, there was a buzz in the room. The room was electric. After the result was announced, there was thunderous applause, something I had never heard in my three years as secretary. Then it dawned on me: all of the visiting dignitaries were there to witness history in the making. A 45-year member and Past Master of Kellogg Lodge No. 5, Prince Hall, Bro. Thomas Mallory, had just been elected to serve as Senior Warden in an AF & AM Masonic lodge.

After the voting was complete, a few attendees voiced their approval of the dayâ€™s events. To paraphrase it in one sentence would read, â€œIt was a long time coming.â€ I clearly remember the words spoken by Thomas Mallory when asked if he would accept his new post: â€œIt clearly shows the Fatherhood of God and the Brotherhood of Man.â€ From an ordained minister at Zion Baptist Church in Waterbury, these words assumed even more character.
WM Glen H. Hughes of Wolcott Lodge No. 146 said, â€œI have worked diligently through several of my tenures to make this day happen... we can stand once again, truly â€˜on the level.â€™ I thank WB Dr. Joseph A. Brenes for his help and guidance to make this day possible.â€

In his closing remarks from the East, MWPGM George S. Greytak put it in perspective. â€œIn October 1989 I was present, as a proxy, at the Grand Lodge meeting when we voted to recognize Prince Hall in Connecticut. That was one of the proudest days of my life. Tonight I have witnessed more history being made in Connecticut and words just canâ€™t describe how proud I am to be a part of this historic event. We, as Connecticut Masons, continue to lead the way and set the example for the rest of the world.â€

It was the most inspirational moment I have witnessed in my short stint as a Mason. The dayâ€™s events can only be described as moving and profound. I was so influenced by them that when I was asked if I would continue to serve as Secretary of the lodge for another year, all I could say was, â€œConsidering the historic significance of what just appened here, how can I say no?â€


----------



## pha (Oct 20, 2009)

Man that's deep, all I can say is I would have loved to been there and taken part in the activities, pretty deep.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 20, 2009)

So a PHA Mason was elected as the SW for a AFAM lodge?  Does he have dual membership or?  I guess Im confused...


----------



## JTM (Oct 20, 2009)

i as well am confused.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 31, 2012)

Though the title of this thread indicates PHA South Carolina, these lodges are not in South Carolina nor warranted under either "Regular" Grand Lodge i.e. PHA or mainstream.

If these are in Connecticut [as I suspect], the two GL's there do allow dual memberships within that jurisdiction [Connecticut]

Just my thoughts based on the limited info we have...


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 1, 2013)

The text stated it was in Connecticut, and Wolcott #146 is on the rolls of the Grand Lodge of Connecticut, AF&AM.


----------

